# SQ System On a Budget



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

welcome to the forum, and your local! 
if you did some searching on here I believe a budget system has been accomplished for less than that. using equipment recommended by "XtremeRevolution"
using raw drivers and going active and going with a lesser mainstream subwoofer.

did you install this yourself or did you have one of the shops do it?

once I lower my cruze I will be tackling the audio. have all my stuff bought just need to find time.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Your setup sounds really good but you can get away with spending much less and still get a very nice SQ setup.
The Following comes mostly from XR's SQ how to thread here.


(2) Vifa Tweeters $19.80
(2) Silver Flute Midwoofers $59.60
(1) Mini-DSP (add MiniDC and 2way advanced plug in) $102
4ch SQ amp 100w x 4 RMS $155.94
12" Subwoofer IDQ12V3 $250
Hifonics Monoblock Sub amp $148
Box of SDS CLD Tiles $90
PAC AA-GM44 Line Output $32.87
Audio System wiring Kit $55
The Above comes out to less than $1,000 (About $913 and change) which leaves you plenty of headroom for a Big 3 Kit and a really well built custom Sub enclosure.


----------



## WinnipegCruze (Aug 1, 2013)

I did the install myself, all very easy. The tweeters are 1.25" so I had to rig up the a pillars a bit to get them aimed. I want to be stock looking so I didn't fibreglass them.

Once I posted this I found that thread. Extreme is very helpful on this forum and I wish I could actually get a demo in his vehicle. I've heard some raw drivers used in car audio and have not been impressed so I'm a tad bit skeptical. It does seem like a great option and cost effective especially when he will give you the settings for the minidsp. I've tried going full active in my other car and couldn't get it as good as the passives. One thing many should consider when using his dsp settings is there own height and potential hearing problems will factor in. My other car is bit tuned but still I had to correct some things to get the best results for myself.

Also I've heard the Idq12 and its a amazing sub and very musical. I have a carbon 12 Xl in my other car and it is the best sub I've heard. I personally prefer the w6 I feel there is alot more depth and this car unlike my other isn't as sq oriented. Also extremes sub boxes look and probly sound great but I personally couldn't justify spending as much on the box as my sub. Even 100 will get you nice terminals, mdf, gasket tape, glue, carpet, and fibreglass if you wanted to line the inside. And you can take pride in something you put together.

I would like to thank extreme for helping everyone in the audio department on this site and offering a different approach. Without some of his posts I couldn't have done the install myself


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

in the past I have ran active with raw drivers, I was new to the whole active thing so it sounded ok. I wasn't using the right tweeter which was the main issue. this time around I got a "softer" tweeter so things should sound much better. maybe I can demo it for you once im all done with my install. and I second that on wanting to hear XRs car. maybe if I can make it down to the lordstown meet next year I will get to !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Right on man . It does not have to be a budget depleter .


----------



## WinnipegCruze (Aug 1, 2013)

giantsfan10 said:


> in the past I have ran active with raw drivers, I was new to the whole active thing so it sounded ok. I wasn't using the right tweeter which was the main issue. this time around I got a "softer" tweeter so things should sound much better. maybe I can demo it for you once im all done with my install. and I second that on wanting to hear XRs car. maybe if I can make it down to the lordstown meet next year I will get to !


Once your install is done i'd love to hear it. I'm just waiting for my speaker adapters to put the 6.5's in and she'll be done. Unfortunately I have the phantom tweeter buzz with my headlights on. And there currently seems to be no cure. Very disappointing after putting my time and money into this to have a constant buzzing. I noticed the stock tweeter wire was ran from the back of the driver side door over the door frame rather than up from the kick panel. i wondering if this was due to the interference.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

There have been a couple of peeps around here that have solved that buzzing problem by relocating the crossovers away from the front of the car. 
I am going to try that since it is the only thing left for me to do.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/13559-buzzing-driving-me-crazy.html


----------



## WinnipegCruze (Aug 1, 2013)

ya i moved mine to underneath the drivers seat. Problem Solved.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Bzzzzbzzzzbzzzbzzzzbzzzbzzzbzzzbzzbzzbzzzbzzzz .
Now we all know . I am sooo Glad that you have had nothing but problems with that install Eco . That it makes me feel all warm inside . That's Karma .


----------

